# Fresh Start



## Pylon (Mar 25, 2008)

OK...I've been slacking, but for good reasons.  

As you may remember from my earlier posts, I've been pretty unhappy at work.  I had started looking around, and had a few interviews that were fairly promising.

Well, the person who was running my department had decided that she didn't want me on her team anymore.  (Probably to do with me being pretty open about what a poor choice she was for the job, and how she was causing more harm than good, a view shared by some of the execs.)  Anyway, I was told I could find something else internally or take a severance package.  I had two execs offer me spots on their team, so I wasn't to concerned.  The wife wanted me to take the severance and get out of the company, given all the drama there and the poor business planning/results.  

Well, while I was pondering, I found out that I was getting an offer from another company on a job I really wanted, so I took the severance and walked.  That was a week and a half ago.  I officially got the offer last night on the new job, and looks like I will be starting in April.

So, at the end of all that, I find myself with a couple of weeks off, time to get some things done around the homestead, a fresh start at a new job, and a renewed sense of purpose and energy.  I've decided to spend the time between now and the new job hitting the gym hard and getting as prepped as I can.

With that in mind, I've been on the bike a little, played some racquetball, spent a little time in the pool, but nothing to strenuous.  Got into the gym today to start off with the heavy work.

The plan is to stay with the Heavy Duty routine with an emphasis on cardio work.  

TODAY
WU - run 1 mile (indoor track...no more treadmills if I can help it.  The track is much easier for me.  As it starts to warm up, I'm planning to do some morning runs as well.)

Pec Deck - 75x10, 120x7
SS Smith incline press - 70x10, 120x3

DB pullover - 50x10, 60x7
SS CG pulldowns - 6x10, 8x7 (it's a Cybex machine, so no idea what the actual weight is, just numbered plates.  I hate those, but it's what's in the weightroom.)

Deadlift - 135x10, 185x7

Swim - 10 sprint laps (1/3 mile total) - these are done full tilt one way, easy the other.

Followed with some hot tub and steamroom time.  Always welcome.  Playing racquetball again tomorrow, if I have time plan to go in an run first.

Not a bad start.  I'm looking to do a hard charge for the next three weeks.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 25, 2008)

Awesome, Congrats my Friend!!! Enjo the time off, HIT the gym and Best Wishes!!!


----------



## katt (Mar 25, 2008)

Glad you got the job you wanted.... it all comes around ...


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2008)

Getting the job situation resolved must be a load off your mind.  Good timing with the severance package, too.


----------



## the other half (Mar 25, 2008)

life can be so sweet. hope it keeps going that way for you.


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 25, 2008)

Life is all good! Congrats Pylon!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks all.  Nice to be back and focused.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 25, 2008)

Good idea to take the new job, good idea to start fresh with your journal as well.

Following, as usual.

Oh and love the new avatar!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 26, 2008)

Excellent news on all fronts Pylon! 

It sure is nice to have you back


----------



## Pylon (Mar 26, 2008)

SM - Thanks, always a pleasure to have you along!

Sammie - Thanks a bunch.  It's nice to feel wanted.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 26, 2008)

Got in a great racquetball game today, lasted about 90 minutes.  Totally beat afterward.

Also, diet has been pretty clean to go with the extra workload.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Mar 26, 2008)

Welcome back


----------



## Pylon (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks, Yella.  Good to be back.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 27, 2008)

OK, finally got myself to weigh in this morning for the starting point.  Tipped it right at 280 (kee-yikes).  

Was inspired to crank out a 14 minute Tabata session on the bike to start the day.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 27, 2008)

Good on you though - hey, we all gotta start somewhere


----------



## Pylon (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks Sammie.  I just hate to give back all the progress that had been made.  Oh well...


----------



## Pylon (Mar 28, 2008)

Lifting day again.  

WU - bike, 5 min

Leg Ext - 110x10, 150x10
SS Leg Press - 200x10, 300x10

Calf Press - 180x20, 360x20

1 mile run - 14:02 (yeah, still slow, but shaved 12 seconds off the last time I kept track, which was about a month ago)

Two things, for the record.  First, that is 4 straight days of workouts of some form.  Second, I have run the mile more times this week than my entire time in high school (run, not run/walk).  How many people can say that?  Huh?  Huh?  Hooray for small victories.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 29, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Leg Ext - 110x10, 150x10
> SS Leg Press - 200x10, 300x10
> 
> Calf Press - 180x20, 360x20
> ...



Excellent job Pylon - 4 days in a row?? Thats amazing. You sure have turned over a new leaf


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 30, 2008)

glad to see ya Py!!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 30, 2008)

Heya Billie!


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 31, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Lifting day again.
> 
> Two things, for the record.  First, that is 4 straight days of workouts of some form.  Second, I have run the mile more times this week than my entire time in high school (run, not run/walk).  How many people can say that?  Huh?  Huh?  Hooray for small victories.




Back with a vengeance I see.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 31, 2008)

Happy Opening Day everyone!!!

wu -bike, 5 min

db lat raise - 15s x 10, 20s x 10

bo db rows - 25s x 10, 30s x 10

standing bb curls - 50 x 10, 70 x 10

tri pushdowns - 120 x 10, 140 x 10
SS dips - bw x 2 + 3 negs, bw x 5 negs

run - 1 mile, 13:17 55 off previous time) - pr, I think

I forgot my mp3 player, so I wasn't sure how the running would go.  Apparently the extra weight of it was holding me back. 

(I'll claim a pr on it, since it's the best time I've tracked.  Still slow, but getting better.  Probably because I didn't do it right after a leg w/out.)


----------



## the other half (Mar 31, 2008)

dont you hate not having your music. i always get some dumb song stuck in my head that wont go away. and that makes for the longest 45 minutes of cardio.

way to stick with it, and we expect to see another "pr" on the next run.
maybe take the hat and socks off. that will cut down on the wind resistance and save you a few seconds.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm running inside on a track, at least until it gets nice out, so no hat.  But the pants might have to go...

The track is a small one (18 laps/mile), which I think helps.  I'll be interested to see what happens when I move outside.  But no more treadmills if I can help it.  Even if I could have been watching the game...


----------



## the other half (Mar 31, 2008)

i think i would get dizzy on a track that small.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 31, 2008)

i hear ya on the cardio... if i don't have my music cardio isn't going to happen.  lookin' good with the negs, bro!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks.  I had to choose between those and assisted.  I took the negs because some asshat was using the assist machine...not for dips, just to rest on, I guess, 'cause I never saw him working.  

And since I was doing SS, he of course moved over to rest on the regular dip station.  I gave him a dirty look after the second set of tri presses.  He moved.  :laughed:


----------



## b_reed23 (Mar 31, 2008)

lookin good Py...you gonna be a regular runner??


----------



## Pylon (Mar 31, 2008)

Nope...I will likely always be an irregular runner...


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy Opening day.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## katt (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice to see your workouts again - I missed those.. 

ummm.. we need some music in here..


----------



## katt (Apr 1, 2008)

YouTube - Missy Elliott - Ching-A-Ling


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 1, 2008)

Little late, but congrats on the new job! I've been there when you're in a job you hate for whatever reason, good on you for getting out of there 

Good workouts, too!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the tunes!

Got in a morning gym trip today.  Did a 1 mile run (12:32 - PR, :45 sec off previous best...which was yesterday), plus 10 lap sprints in the pool. Good times...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 1, 2008)

things are cookin in here!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2008)

Are you planning on playing softball again this year?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks Billie....actually, I'm about to start cooking dinner.  (Venison chili...mmm...)

Trips - I think my softball career is on hold.  The new job will have me traveling quite a bit, so I can't commit to a team.  Time to work on my golf swing!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 1, 2008)

*Life is good!*

Travel for work...

Working on the golf swing...

Venison Stew ....

Life is good in here!  

Good luck with the new job..


----------



## the other half (Apr 1, 2008)

enjoy all of the above.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 2, 2008)

Quick trip to the gym this morning, just to run.  1 mile time today was 11:38, a new PR, :54 faster than previous PR from yesterday.

If my calculations are correct, based on the speed increases from day to day this week, I will break the world's record next Thursday, and the sound barrier the day after that.  Should be fun!  

Seriously, the time improvements are more about endurance than anything.  My goal is to get under 10 min (I know, not that impressive, but would be a big breakthrough for me) and then start stretching out the distance.


----------



## the other half (Apr 2, 2008)

hey, you have to have a goal. and there is nothing wrong with the one you have. next thing you know you will be doing organized runs.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 2, 2008)

if I tried to run a straight mile right now I would probably die of lack of air...my nose clogs up while running....do they make anything to help with that?? Nasal strips fall off once I start to sweat


----------



## katt (Apr 3, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Quick trip to the gym this morning, just to run.  1 mile time today was 11:38, a new PR, :54 faster than previous PR from yesterday.
> 
> If my calculations are correct, based on the speed increases from day to day this week, I will break the world's record next Thursday, and the sound barrier the day after that.  Should be fun!
> .






But seriously,, 11:38 for a mile is great!!  Much faster than I can run!  jb!

Weren't you going to do a cookbook back when???


----------



## Pylon (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah...since I'm off work, you'd think I could work on that...

Gym day...

WU - run @ 1/2 mile (more on this later)

Leg ext - 190 x 6
SS squats - 185 x 6

calf press - 450 x 20

Swim - 10 lap sprints

So I intended to do a full mile, but lost count of laps.  The track is elevated and circles the gym, and some asshat was doing medicine ball throws from the gym floor to the track (with someone there to catch them).  The problem is that it is a fairly narrow track, so he was taking up a lot of room, even though they would wait until people passed before throwing.  It just struck me as kind of intrusive, and I lost count on lap 7 or 8, so I called it a day and went to lift.  

I'm starting to get to use the heavier weights, having sighted in a little on my HIT lifts.  Should be good times moving forward.

Also weighed in, down a couple of pounds from last week.  I need to reign in my diet a little bit, which will be the next part of work moving forward.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2008)

Are you working on a cookbook Py?   SA-WEEEET


----------



## Pylon (Apr 3, 2008)

No, I said I should be working on it.  Then again, there's a lot of stuff I should be working on...


----------



## Pylon (Apr 3, 2008)

Second workout today, did 45 min on the bike.


----------



## the other half (Apr 4, 2008)

i swear the diet is the hardest part.  it kills me.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2008)

The diet IS THE hardest part!

It drives me craaazy (<--you gotta sing Crazy by Britney Spears)


----------



## Pylon (Apr 4, 2008)

Fitgirl70 said:


> It drives me craaazy (<--you gotta sing Crazy by Britney Spears)



No....no I don't...


----------



## Pylon (Apr 4, 2008)

No gym this morning.  Fighting off a chest cold, going to give it some rest.  Might hit the bike later, we'll see how I feel.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 4, 2008)

Pylon said:


> No....no I don't...


 

......


----------



## countryboy (Apr 4, 2008)

Diet?  What diet?  I didn't sign up for any diet....  I want my money back...


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry your under the weather my Friend, hope you have a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Archie!  Feeling much better, as a matter of fact....

WU - run 1/2 mile (5:37)
WU - pec deck - 75 x 10

Pec deck - 150 x 10
SS smith incline - 140 x 1

DB pullover - 60 x 10
SS CG pulldowns - 8 plates x 10

deadlifts - 185 x 10

Still not happy about the weights, but they will get back in time.  

Went to see a screening of Street Kings after.  Pass.  If I had paid for my ticket, I would have wanted the cash back.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 7, 2008)

hey py!!! baseball season again!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 7, 2008)

those are DAMN good weight for super sets!! 

whens the next mile run?


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 8, 2008)

Still looking good in here Py! 

Running kills me, honestly. I have so much admiration for people who run for any amount of time. I think it was years of doing a non-weight bearing sport (rowing) that makes my knees cry out when i so much as break into a jog! Honestly, my heart starts to race as soon as i step on a treadmill, it's like  are you doing?


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 8, 2008)

curious about the pictures in your profile.  you've got the 'before' picture but no 'after' picture.  

wow!  125 on the pec deck?  *low whistle*  i think my pecs would tear off my ribcage if i tried even half that much!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2008)

Boiler - Always a good time.  Good to see you!

Billie - It was this morning, as a matter of fact.  Got it in 11:51, 13 seconds slower than my last run, which is fine.  Still under 12 minutes.

Sammie - Really?  I guessed from your journal title that you were all about the running.  Shame on my, I guess.  

Nad - I had after pics up, but they were older ones.  I need to get a current one up.  The "before" was 2002, I think.  I'll try to get something current added soon.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2008)

nice times on the running Py!! you've been a real motivator for me lately


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> nice times on the running Py!! you've been a real motivator for me lately



Glad it's helpful to you!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 8, 2008)

Heavy Duty Pylon!!! I'm lovin it my Friend!!! Those are respectable #'s imo, not alot of people understand the meaning behind pre-exhaust!!! Keep at it BRother pylon, your doin awesome!!! Glad your feelin better!!!


----------



## the other half (Apr 8, 2008)

good job on the runs, i was thinking i *might*have to take it up also this summer.

but that is only because they are going to put in a dairy queen about a mile from our house. and i know katt will only let me have a blizzard if i run down and back.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Heavy Duty Pylon!!! I'm lovin it my Friend!!! Those are respectable #'s imo, not alot of people understand the meaning behind pre-exhaust!!! Keep at it BRother pylon, your doin awesome!!! Glad your feelin better!!!



Thanks, Archie.  But you know how it is.  The numbers are never big enough.  

I've been checking out Crossfit training (anyone who reads M&F knows why).  I dig the fact that they post a workout each day for you to complete, sometimes for time, sometimes for reps.  I might start to tinker with it a little.  

Anyone tried it?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2008)

the other half said:


> good job on the runs, i was thinking i *might*have to take it up also this summer.
> 
> but that is only because they are going to put in a dairy queen about a mile from our house. and i know katt will only let me have a blizzard if i run down and back.



That sounds fair.  We have a frozen custard place down the road about 2 miles.  I think if I ran it I would be ok with eating the custard.  No idea how I would get home, though


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2008)

...get 2 custards/blizzards, and try to get home before it melts


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> ...get 2 custards/blizzards, and try to get home before it melts



Yeah...I've got a ways to go before I'm fasts enough for that.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2008)

Trying out the crossfit work today.  Did the baseline test:

400 m run
40 bw squats
30 sit ups
20 push ups
10 pull ups

The idea is to time yourself for completion once a month to measure progress.  My time was 9:18 (I'm happy just to be under 10 minutes.)  My push up ROM wasn't the best, and I used max assist on the pull ups.  (They recommend jump pull ups, but I didn't have a spot to do them.  It was really crowded for some reason.)

So, plenty of room to improve.  Since the HIT doesn't take that long, I plan to do the Crossfit WOD (workout of the day) to go with the lifting.  SHould be interesting.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 9, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Yeah...I've got a ways to go before I'm fasts enough for that.



if that is a Ted Drewes, I'd advise running PAST it, PY!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> if that is a Ted Drewes, I'd advise running PAST it, PY!



I don't know...if it gets me to run 4 miles, how bad could it be?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 9, 2008)

Ted Drewes!!! Your killin me my Friend, LOL!!! That looks like a interesting combo Brother Pylon, I'll be watching closely!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 9, 2008)

Pylon said:


> I've been checking out Crossfit training (anyone who reads M&F knows why).  I dig the fact that they post a workout each day for you to complete, sometimes for time, sometimes for reps.  I might start to tinker with it a little.
> 
> Anyone tried it?



I haven't, but there's one guy at the gym who has tried it.  He actually enjoys it, the sicko.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2008)

People who get into it seem to really love it.  It's brutal stuff from what I can see, but they are very big on scaling the work back to fit your level.  I'm interested to see where it leads.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 9, 2008)

sounds interesting...I'll be following!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 10, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Trying out the crossfit work today.  Did the baseline test:
> 
> 400 m run
> 40 bw squats
> ...



This sounds very cool indeed. I actually paid for a subscription to M&F but they havent sent me my 1st magazine yet  They took the money out of my account over 1 month ago 

I'm in too Py!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 10, 2008)

Gym day...

I was supposed to be lifting today for HD, but have decided to take the leap with crossfit.  One of the comments I read was a guy who said his only goal was to finish each WOD (workout of the day), no matter how long it took.  Some are for time, some are for load (like today).  But I was very excited to see what the WOD would be, so I took that as a sign that I should give it a go.

WU (program standard) - 3 circuits
samson stretch (10 sec ea side)
OH squat (15lb) x 10 (supposed to use a broomstick, but couldn't find one, so I grabbed the lightest BB)
sit ups x 10
back ext x 10
pull up x 10 
dips x 10 (the last 2 were on max assist, @110lbs)

Deadlifts
185 x 1
235 x 1
245 x 1
255 x 1
275 x 1
285 x 1
300 x 1 - PR (I think.  I can't remember breaking 300 before)


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 10, 2008)

pypy, nice deads, man!  why only 1 rep though?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 10, 2008)

That's what the WOD called for.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 10, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> pypy, nice deads, man!  why only 1 rep though?



It's the best way to test your 1RM.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 10, 2008)

Pylon said:


> have decided to take the leap with crossfit.  One of the comments I read was a guy who said his only goal was to finish each WOD (workout of the day),



Since you're working out in the morning, does this mean you now have morning WOD?


----------



## countryboy (Apr 10, 2008)

Pylon,

Checked out your photos...  come a long way.  Good Job!

Thanks for the info on HIT / HIIT...!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 10, 2008)

holy smokes, dude!  you made some serious progress!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 10, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Since you're working out in the morning, does this mean you now have morning WOD?



I prefer to think of it as blowing my WOD early...


----------



## Pylon (Apr 10, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Pylon,
> 
> Checked out your photos...  come a long way.  Good Job!
> 
> Thanks for the info on HIT / HIIT...!



Happy to help!  It's a great way to compress a lot of working into a small timeframe.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 10, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> holy smokes, dude!  you made some serious progress!!



Actually, I gave some of it back.  Topped at 350 (in the pic), got down to 240, now at 278.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey dude! Workouts look really interesting, what program are you doing? One of your own?

Kudos on the progress btw  whats your overall goal?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 10, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Hey dude! Workouts look really interesting, what program are you doing? One of your own?
> 
> Kudos on the progress btw  whats your overall goal?



Thanks, Gaz.  I'm following the Crossfit workouts right now.  I saw the article in M&F and it caught my eye.  You can read about it at Welcome to CrossFit: Forging Elite Fitness.

Overall goal?  Um....well, I guess getting back to 240 is the first one.  I'd love to see 200 some day, but 220 might be more realistic.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Trying out the crossfit work today.  Did the baseline test:
> 
> 400 m run
> 40 bw squats
> ...




Well, that's an interesting workout.  I might have to try that one on one of my off days


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 10, 2008)

the workout does look interesting....but it's only been one day....I'll be interested to see how an entire week looks


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 11, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Thanks, Gaz.  I'm following the Crossfit workouts right now.  I saw the article in M&F and it caught my eye.  You can read about it at Welcome to CrossFit: Forging Elite Fitness.
> 
> Overall goal?  Um....well, I guess getting back to 240 is the first one.  I'd love to see 200 some day, but 220 might be more realistic.



Ah, cool! I've heard of Crossfit. Double D was big into that last time i spoke to him! We do similar stuff in Muay Thai, big circuits and non-stop explosive cardio and stuff like that. Its killer, no doubt about that!

And i think all those goals are realistic and acheivable, it just takes longer to get there, lol.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 11, 2008)

Pylon said:


> WU (program standard) - 3 circuits
> samson stretch (10 sec ea side)
> OH squat (15lb) x 10 (supposed to use a broomstick, but couldn't find one, so I grabbed the lightest BB)
> sit ups x 10
> ...



That is totally excellent


----------



## Pylon (Apr 11, 2008)

WOD for the day - REST!  Woo hoo!!!

Have some nice DOMS all over from yesterday, but nothing crippling.  The weather is nice, but I haven't headed out yet.  My parents are in town, and are visiting right now.  They are headed to my sister's this afternoon, so I might use my off day to head to the park for a run while the sun is shining.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 11, 2008)

looking great in here Py. excellent job on the new job. I bet that must be a load off, huh? 

that crossfit on the previous page looks interesting too, a great way for cardio/resistance training by the looks of it.

are you watching any playoff hockey? too bad the Blues didn't get in, Boyes had a hell of a season! I was freaking when the Sens just squeaked in, but they're in for a hard series against the Pens with no Alfreddson or Fisher! hopefully Jersey will be able to win their series again the Rangers.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2008)

Awesome Deads my Friend!!! Best wishes on the new routine!!! How you feel about gettin some sushi in the near future???


----------



## Pylon (Apr 11, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> looking great in here Py. excellent job on the new job. I bet that must be a load off, huh?
> 
> that crossfit on the previous page looks interesting too, a great way for cardio/resistance training by the looks of it.
> 
> are you watching any playoff hockey? too bad the Blues didn't get in, Boyes had a hell of a season! I was freaking when the Sens just squeaked in, but they're in for a hard series against the Pens with no Alfreddson or Fisher! hopefully Jersey will be able to win their series again the Rangers.


Yeah, the Blues totally collapsed at the end of the year.  Could cost Murray his job.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 11, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Awesome Deads my Friend!!! Best wishes on the new routine!!! How you feel about gettin some sushi in the near future???



Sounds great, Arch.  Are you still in Westport?  

I'm starting my new job on Wednesday.  I'll be up at 270 and the Rock Road. We'll have to work something out!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Sounds great, Arch.  Are you still in Westport?
> 
> I'm starting my new job on Wednesday.  I'll be up at 270 and the Rock Road. We'll have to work something out!



Yes Sir, still in westport!!! We'll have to get together sometime, this coming week is hectic, so not sure when, but we will get together!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 12, 2008)

py - i agree with AA and sam.  nice work on the dead lifts!!

man, you get to hang out with AA???!  lucky


----------



## countryboy (Apr 12, 2008)

Did I hear Sushi??

MMMmmmm....


----------



## Pylon (Apr 13, 2008)

Arch - Sounds good.  I'm sure I'll be booked up for the next couple of weeks as I get settled in, but we'll figure something out.

nad - Says you.  You've never had to pick up a lunch tab with him.  

CB - No doubt.  Love the stuff.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 13, 2008)

Missed the WODs last two days.  Have had company for the weekend, which clogs up the schedule.  Will be back on track tomorrow.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 13, 2008)

wods of day were - Rest and Recline, lol


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 13, 2008)

nothing wrong with a little rest and recline...that's what I did ALL day Saturday, I never got off the couch


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> that's what I did ALL day Saturday, I never got off the couch


----------



## countryboy (Apr 14, 2008)

BACK TO WORK!  



ALL OF YA!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 14, 2008)

Back to work....

WU (program standard) - 3 circuits
samson stretch (10 sec ea side)
OH squat (15lb) x 10 
sit ups x 10
back ext x 10
pull up x 10 (-110 lbs)
dips x 10 (-110 lbs)

WOD - Single hang power cleans
1 x 105
1 x 115
1 x 145
1 x 145
1 x 145
1 x 115
1 x 115

Dropped the weight at the end to try to really get the form down.  I've never felt real comfortable with these, so it's good to get the work in.  On the heavy ones I'm sure my form was complete crap so I unloaded my ego from the bar (which weighs 30 lbs, as it turns out.)  

Make up WOD (yesterday) - Quarter Gone Bad (I have no idea how they come up with these names)

5 circuits - supposed to be 15 seconds of each with 45 sec rest in between.  I opted to go for reps on the thrusters, then match those reps on the other moves.

DB thrusters (25s) pull ups (-110), burpees
Rnd 1 - 7 reps each
Rnd 2 thru 5 - 6 reps each

Tomorrow is a scheduled off day, but I have one more WOD to make up.  The weather looks to be nice, so I hope to be running outside.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 14, 2008)

cleans, huh?  i did some 60lb cleans the other day.  first time i ever tried them.  still too scared to do any hangs with 'em because of my shoulder.  

you're right, though.  they will drop the ego down a couple notches


----------



## Pylon (Apr 14, 2008)

No doubt.  That move does not come naturally for me.

I also forgot to mention I was chased out of the rack (but in a very polite way) by another lifter.  I chased him out first (he had finished his squats), so no big deal.  But I did lose a little respect for him when he racked up for BO rows...in the cage. I mean, seriously?  A whole empty gym, and you gotta do those here?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 14, 2008)

Pylon said:


> I was chased out of the rack (but in a very polite way) by another lifter.  I chased him out first (he had finished his squats), so no big deal.  But I did lose a little respect for him when he racked up for BO rows...in the cage. I mean, seriously?  A whole empty gym, and you gotta do those here?



He can't DL what he's rowing?    I always start my rows from the floor.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 14, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Back to work....
> 
> WU (program standard) - 3 circuits
> samson stretch (10 sec ea side)
> ...



Great job!!

I never did "cleans" of any sort...  Will need to see about those ..  some day.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 14, 2008)

great workout Py!!! I registered for my 5k yesterday...you sign up for yours yet??


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 15, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> He can't DL what he's rowing?    I always start my rows from the floor.



Exactly - that seems a bit weird. 

Nice job on the Hang Cleans Py, they look very tough and im yet to try them. Maybe some day


----------



## Pylon (Apr 15, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> great workout Py!!! I registered for my 5k yesterday...you sign up for yours yet??



Not yet.  When is yours?


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey PY!  Same weekend as yours, remember????


----------



## Pylon (Apr 15, 2008)

There are a lot of options here.  I want to be sure of hers before I settle on mine.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 15, 2008)

lookin good in here bud grats on the PR!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Pylon said:


> I also forgot to mention I was chased out of the rack (but in a very polite way) by another lifter.  I chased him out first (he had finished his squats), so no big deal.  But I did lose a little respect for him when he racked up for BO rows...in the cage. I mean, seriously?  A whole empty gym, and you gotta do those here?



I usually do my bentover rows at the squat cage, but that is only because on a given day in my gym, there are more people using the bench press than the squat rack. that and there are no single barbells laying around.

nice workout above Py, I've just introduced hang cleans a little while back and I am really enjoying them. a definite all around great movement.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 15, 2008)

Mine is on May 10th   I wish we had more 5ks in our area!


----------



## the other half (Apr 16, 2008)

weights are looking good. have fun with your run. all you running freaks in here these days. might as well just open up a new thread that is just for running talk.  dammit this is IRONmagazine.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 16, 2008)

the other half said:


> weights are looking good. have fun with your run. all you running freaks in here these days. might as well just open up a new thread that is just for running talk.  dammit this is IRONmagazine.



personally, i loathe running toh.  i'm searching for cardio that is easy, lol


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 16, 2008)

well, it doesn't come naturally for me, that's what makes me feel good about doing it..and it benefits Relay for Life...two birds with one stone


----------



## Pylon (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey all -

Been away, tied up with the new job.  So far, so good.  Also, still sore from Tuesday's workout, so the rest has been good.

Billie, I will have to see about the 5k date.  We are supposed to go to Chicago that weekend, so I might have to push mine back.  I'll find out.

Also, Archie sent me a note that he will be away dealing with some family stuff for a bit.  Keep him in your thoughts!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 17, 2008)

hope all is good with archie.  Hey, you doing any traveling with that new job?


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 18, 2008)

good luck with the new job, bro!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 18, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> well, it doesn't come naturally for me, that's what makes me feel good about doing it..and it benefits Relay for Life...two birds with one stone



 if i was doing it, it would be more like 'one fat bird carrying an extra stone' ... lol

Hope you're enjoying your new job Py!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 21, 2008)

good luck with the job stuff Py 

you better be watching those playoffs too! lol. I have no reason to watch anymore...Jersey and Ottawa are both out...well, I guess I'll cheer for the hometown boy...go Crosby!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey all-

Job is going well so far.  I am in Atlanta this week to sit in on an all week event.  I'll try to fill you all in more on what I am doing when time permits...and as I figure it out.  

Hope all are well.  I will try to get caught up tomorrow nite...


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Py...hope all is well!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 22, 2008)

good luck in Atlanta, bro!


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 22, 2008)

guess atlanta answers the traveling question, huh?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2008)

Good luck in Hot Lanta....what's the weather there?

Can't wait to hear about your job!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 22, 2008)

Billie - The day was good.  Then I got to see your new avi.  Now it's better.  

Nad - Thanks!

Boiler - Yup.  Didn't take long.  

Fitty - 80 and sunny so far.  I'll take it!

Didn't sleep last night (about 3 hours total).  Never sleep well on the first night.  Did a quick Tabata on the bike this morning.  Not too bad.


----------



## the other half (Apr 22, 2008)

go,go,go. that's all you do.

you need to stop and relax for a few days.
good luck with everything.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 22, 2008)

been running any???  I was suppose to run yesterday, but STILL had DOMS in my calves from this weekend, I bet I walked at least 5 miles a day...the swap meet alone was 3 acres


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 23, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Didn't sleep last night (about 3 hours total).  Never sleep well on the first night.



I don't sleep well on the last night of a trip when I have to catch a plane early the following morning.  It's as if I have an inner alarm clock that keeps going off to make sure it still works.  2:00 am.  Check.  2:15 am.  Check.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 23, 2008)

the other half said:


> go,go,go. that's all you do.
> 
> you need to stop and relax for a few days.
> good luck with everything.



Dude, I was off work for like a month.  I am glad to be going again!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 23, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> been running any???  I was suppose to run yesterday, but STILL had DOMS in my calves from this weekend, I bet I walked at least 5 miles a day...the swap meet alone was 3 acres



No running, but I've been eating like a pig, so I might try to run in the morning.  There is a nice 1.1 mi loop right outside.

BTW, I won't be doing the 5k on the 10th.  We are on vacation in Chicago that weekend, and I have been told I cannot run one there.  I'll try to find one the next weekend instead.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 23, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> I don't sleep well on the last night of a trip when I have to catch a plane early the following morning.  It's as if I have an inner alarm clock that keeps going off to make sure it still works.  2:00 am.  Check.  2:15 am.  Check.



Yup, I get that too.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 23, 2008)

what kind of stuff you plan on doing in Chicago...you were just off work for a month, and you need a vacation???


----------



## Pylon (Apr 24, 2008)

Our niece is graduating from Loyola, so we are going up for that.  While we're there, we're taking the boys to navy pier, shed's aquarium, and that kind of stuff.  Haven't really planned it out yet.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey there....


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 25, 2008)

how's everything going Py? sounds like that'll be a nice little trip!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2008)

Hope you have a safe trip my Friend, ALL is well in Archland (Thank GOD) things are looking up, thanks for being there my Friend!!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey all -

Back from ATL.  Good trip, but too much food, not enough movement.

Had a great weekend (other than dealing with a sick child).  Got to meet Alton Brown at a book signing.  (And yes, he's just as funny and likable in person.)

Also, got back into the gym today, to go along with a clean diet.

WU - circuit x 3 
Samson stretch (10 sec ea side)
OH squat - 12lb x 10
sit ups - bw x 10
back ext - bw x 10

BB Thrusters (in case you don't know, it's a front squat with a shoulder press at the end)
10 x 45lb
1 x 95
1 x 115
1 x 145
1 x 155
1 x 165 *PR* 
1 x 165 
1 x 175 

Cheap PR...haven't done them before.  Got 175 up 80% up, but couldn't lock out.  My shoulder and knee both were barking a bit, but they feel ok.

I'll try to get caught up with everyone later!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice work on the Thrusters


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 28, 2008)

thrusters...cool, I may have to give those a shot one day


----------



## countryboy (Apr 29, 2008)

Good trip = too much food + lack of movement



Good job on the workout...


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 29, 2008)

Pylon said:


> BB Thrusters (in case you don't know, it's a front squat with a shoulder press at the end)
> 10 x 45lb
> 1 x 95
> 1 x 115
> ...



A cheap PR is better than no PR at all.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks all!

Today's WOD - 5K run.  Finished in 47:50.  Slow, but my main goal was to go without stopping, which I did.  My legs were stiff from the thrusters, and I haven't run in about two weeks, so I'll feel this for a while, I'm sure.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 29, 2008)

hey py, good to see ya back at it!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks, Boiler.  I....um....I can't move my legs....


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2008)

That was a Solid w/o BRother Pylon, thrusters are very interesting, Looks like your doin just fine my Friend!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 29, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Thanks, Boiler. I....um....I can't move my legs....


 

are they numb, or have you got DOMS???  I would do anything for a little numbness in my legs right now


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 30, 2008)

thrusters, huh? sounds interesting to say the least!

great workout though Py


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 30, 2008)

Damn, that workout was awesome 

Hows it going, Py?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 30, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> are they numb, or have you got DOMS??? I would do anything for a little numbness in my legs right now


 
I concur.  This sucks.  (But in a good way.    )


----------



## Pylon (Apr 30, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> thrusters, huh? sounds interesting to say the least!
> 
> great workout though Py


 
Thanks Scar!  Go Pens!  (Yes, I've adopted them as my rooting interest for this year....which I'm sure means they will collapse and not make it out of this round.)


----------



## Pylon (Apr 30, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Damn, that workout was awesome
> 
> Hows it going, Py?


 
Other than a bad case of the jimmy legs, all is well, thanks.

If you liked that w/out, wait until you see today's.....


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 30, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Other than a bad case of the jimmy legs, all is well, thanks.
> 
> If you liked that w/out, wait until you see today's.....



Bring it on 

Glad to hear things are good, though!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 30, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Thanks Scar!  Go Pens!  (Yes, I've adopted them as my rooting interest for this year....which I'm sure means they will collapse and not make it out of this round.)



3-0 up on the Rangers...I don't think the Rangers are coming back now. especially the way Fleury and Malkin are playing, let alone Crosby, Hossa and Gonchar there for backup!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 30, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> 3-0 up on the Rangers...I don't think the Rangers are coming back now. especially the way Fleury and Malkin are playing, let alone Crosby, Hossa and Gonchar there for backup!


 
They are fun to watch, no doubt.  I will be acquiring one of the powder blue jerseys from the classic at some point.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 30, 2008)

Gym time....

WU - bike, 5 min (just to try to get my legs to move again)

Today's WOD - 

65lb thrusters x 10
SS bw pullups x 10

Repeat for 20 minutes.

Yeah, you read that right.

I got through 6 circuits.  I was doing jump pull-ups, partially because I am still on pullup welfare and partially because getting back and forth to the assist machine would be a pain in the ass.  I found that they aren't much easier overall.  They turn into a plyometric move, and it takes a lot out of you.

Stack that on top of the heavy thrusters and running the last two days and you can see why this program is pure evil.  But in a good way.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 30, 2008)

Thats ridiculous, lol. Really good job!

Is this a program of your own hellish design?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 30, 2008)

No, I would never plan to do this kind of thing to myself.  This is the Crossfit program.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 30, 2008)

Pylon said:


> *No, I would never plan to do this kind of thing to myself.*  This is the Crossfit program.





Awesome though, it seems to be working for you!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 30, 2008)

If by "working" you mean "crippling" then, yeah, it's working great.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 30, 2008)

looking like you're giving yourself a beating in here man  !!!

holy crap!  those BB thrusters look insidious!!


----------



## thewicked (Apr 30, 2008)

haha WHOA! way to kick your own ass man!

At Large Nutrition - ETS ??? Extreme Training Support

...and best shit for DOMS on the market EVER!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 30, 2008)

lookin great in here Py!!!  How is the weight loss progress coming along??


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> looking like you're giving yourself a beating in here man  !!!
> 
> holy crap!  those BB thrusters look insidious!!



Yes, they suck.  Way harder than I thought.


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2008)

thewicked said:


> haha WHOA! way to kick your own ass man!
> 
> At Large Nutrition - ETS ï¿½ Extreme Training Support
> 
> ...and best shit for DOMS on the market EVER!



Why would you want to get rid of the DOMS?


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> lookin great in here Py!!!  How is the weight loss progress coming along??



Um....yeah....I'll get back to you on that, k?


----------



## boilermaker (May 1, 2008)

just checking in!


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2008)

Right back atcha!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 1, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I would do anything for a little numbness in my legs right now



Anything?


----------



## Triple Threat (May 1, 2008)

Pylon said:


> No, I would never plan to do this kind of thing to myself.  This is the Crossfit program.



I've read some of their workouts.


----------



## countryboy (May 1, 2008)

Great job on the workout...


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2008)

My hats off to ya BRother Pylon!!! Lookin good my Friend!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (May 2, 2008)

that is one sick superset Py...and for 20 minutes nonetheless!


----------



## boilermaker (May 9, 2008)

seen this yet, py?  

CrossFit Exercises


----------



## b_reed23 (May 11, 2008)

Where are ya PY?????


----------



## Pylon (May 12, 2008)

Hey all -

Just got back from our Chicago trip.   Had a great time, but came home to find the storms broke one of our trees in half.  It missed the house by a foot or two, but did manage to rip the electric box off the house.  

The power is still on for the most part, but there are a couple of loose wires outside (according to the Ameren guy).  So we have to find an electrician to come out and put it back together.  The only things not working are the kitchen, dining room and basement lights.  Oh, and the furnace.  So it was @ 60 in the house last night.  The wife stayed with her parents with the boys, I stayed at the house.  (After four days in a hotel, I was ready for some alone time anyway.)

So after eating like a pig all weekend, I'm ready to get back in a stable routine again.  So far today all is well.  

Hope everyone is doing great.  I'm adding a pic that was taken of me and Mickey by a random stranger in the park (who was then kind enough to ask for my email address and send it to me).


----------



## b_reed23 (May 12, 2008)

what an awsome pic!! how cold was it when ya'll went?


----------



## boilermaker (May 12, 2008)

good to see ya back, py!


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2008)

Glad your back my Friend, awesome pic too!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2008)

Thanks all!

Kept it clean yesterday.  Even got in some lumberjack time on the tree in my yard.

So on to today...which is all that matters, right?

Diet - clean
Gym - Sprint training - 90 meter sprints/walk back x 10

Why 90?  The track at the Y is 18 laps/mile, which is 90 meters.  I figured that was good enough for me.  

Glad to get through them.  Was really gassed by the end, which is kind of sad, really.  But hey, got my work in!


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> seen this yet, py?
> 
> CrossFit Exercises


 
This is the site I've been using for the workouts.  (Today was a rest day, hence the sprints.)  I love the video lists for explaining some of the moves.  Gold, even if you aren't doing crossfit.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 13, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Hey all -
> 
> Just got back from our Chicago trip.   Had a great time, but came home to find the storms broke one of our trees in half.  It missed the house by a foot or two, but did manage to rip the electric box off the house.
> 
> ...



do I see a Team Canada jersey?!? you sure know how to pick 'em Py! props to you on that!

great pic of you and your son though Py, very nice of that person to email it to you!


----------



## katt (May 13, 2008)

Nice pic Py.... Wow, you know I just got a look at your updated photos... you sure have made amazing progress!!!  Way to go!!


----------



## Pylon (May 14, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> do I see a Team Canada jersey?!? you sure know how to pick 'em Py! props to you on that!
> 
> great pic of you and your son though Py, very nice of that person to email it to you!



I've got a pretty good stash of jerseys, mostly from my days of traveling to Edmonton when the exchange rate was very favorable.  I have 3 Blues (home, away, and the old blue and red home), Oilers (3rd), Leafs home, Habs away, Nordiques home, one from Kiev, Sabers home (the black with the giant bull's head on the front), and the Team Canada in the pic.  That one is my favorite, to be sure.  

The only one with a name on it is the Sabers.  I couldn't resist have SATAN put on it.


----------



## Pylon (May 14, 2008)

WOD - Deadlift singles

WU - bike, 5 min
WU - DL - 45x10

185 x 1
235 x 1
275 x 1
295 x 1
315 x 1 *PR*
335 x 1 *PR*
350 x 1 *PR*

Previous best was 305.  I chalk this up to getting more comfortable and confident on the lift, but they all went up pretty darn easy except the last one.  Had a little struggle locking out, but got it.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 14, 2008)

Pylon said:


> WOD - Deadlift singles
> 
> 185 x 1
> 235 x 1
> ...



 That's quite a *PR*.  45 lbs!    Keep that up and you'll be doing 4 plates in no time.


----------



## King Silverback (May 14, 2008)

AWESOME PR Brother Pylon!!! Great job my Friend!!!


----------



## nadirmg (May 14, 2008)

dude.  check out those PRs there.  that's a pretty massive jump there, Py


----------



## b_reed23 (May 14, 2008)

That is a GREAT PR Py...what an increase


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2008)

Thanks all.  My shoulder is a bit stiff today (as a result of the deads, I'm sure), but overall feel pretty good.

I left my desk with no intention of going to the gym today.  I tried telling myself I would workout tonight (but Lost is on) or when I get home (except I have to fix dinner and take the boy to t-ball) or that I deserve a day off (sore legs, stiff shoulder).  After all that, I found myself pulling into the gym anyway.  So that's a good sign, huh?

WOD - Nancy (yes, they give some of them names, mostly after women)

20 minutes of circuits
5 push ups
10 pull ups (mine were jumping pull ups instead of assisted)
15 prisoner squats

Got through 6 circuits plus a couple of extra push ups, but was out of steam by that point.

I like jumping pull ups a lot. I try to jump as soon as my feet hit the floor.  (To give you an idea, I was using the smith machine as the pull up bar.)  It just adds a little plyometric boost to it, while still using the same muscle groups.


----------



## the other half (May 16, 2008)

hey py. things are looking awesome in here. keep up the dedication.
looks like you were having a blast with your son in the pic. gotta love those moments.
but when are you gonna get a penguins shirt?


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2008)

Dude, I am totally going to get one!  The blue one, specifically.  It is one of the best looking jerseys to come out in a long time!


----------



## King Silverback (May 16, 2008)

Thats a Great sign of Dedication my Friend!!! Enjoy life to the fullest Brother Pylon!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 16, 2008)

hmmmm...I like that circuit Py...*making mental note to try*


----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2008)

Couple days off to recoup.  Still pretty stiff from Thursday.  

BTW, picked up the Moosewood low fat cookbook over the weekend.  Good stuff.  Made a veggie lasagna tonight that is really tasty.  Even the 5 yr old liked it!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 18, 2008)

put any more thought into the cookbook idea Py???


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2008)

lookin good and sounds like this corssfit is really working for ya!  i love to see that!

and a cookbook?  you plan on writing one?  i know ive made a few of your dishes and they were awsome!  my cheating ex even liked em LOL


----------



## the other half (May 19, 2008)

hey py, why dont you come to jamaica with us and be our private chef?????
i will probably be tired of lobster after the 4th or 5th day, im thinking.
and you can only drink so many of your meals, right? i might make it for a day or two just eating the fruit in my drinks, but that will get old.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> hey py, why dont you come to jamaica with us and be our private chef?????
> i will probably be tired of lobster after the 4th or 5th day, im thinking.
> and you can only drink so many of your meals, right? i might make it for a day or two just eating the fruit in my drinks, but that will get old.



for some reason i am having a hard time believing you LOL...only time drinking your meals gets boring is when its whey.  LOL


----------



## the other half (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Pylon (May 19, 2008)

No, haven't thought much more about it. But I will. I promise. (Even if it is just for all the good people of the boards.)

Private chef? Sure. It includes a relo package, right? 

Taking another day off today to rest and heal. My toe has been very sore (ingrown toenail, which I belive I have dispatched), so I've been a little gimpy. BUT keeping the diet clean (so far anyway).

I like the crossfit, but time becomes an issue now and then. we'll see how it progresses. But the variety of work and the type of moves are very interesting, that is for sure.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 20, 2008)

Wow, TOH is offering to take you to Jamaica?  Lucky guy!


----------



## boilermaker (May 20, 2008)

OUCH!!! those ingrown toenails hurt.  I had to have both mine surgically removed.  Kinda cool watching them pull it out.  Doc said i was the first person that wanted to watch that part.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 20, 2008)

Who do you like in the Cup?


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2008)

Hey Brother Pylon, hope all is well my friend!!! Enjoy and have a GREAT weekend!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 26, 2008)

Hey all!  Quick update....

Haven't been back in the gym.  Generally feeling better, but my knee is a bit of an issue right now.  I think I strained the ligament when we did a lot of walking around Chicago.  (Probably due to carrying the boy around.)  I'm not too worried about it, since I did the same thing playing hockey a few years ago.  It will be better in time, but I'm taking it easy as I can.  

I also had a very busy (but productive) week at work that shut down my workout schedule.  Hoping to be better this week.

On the plus side, I picked up a new road bike and bike rack this weekend, then took Mick to the park to ride a bit.  We had a great time.  The initial reports on his school screening said his gross motor skills are a little behind, so I'm trying to spend as much time outside with him as I can before the year starts.  He loves to ride, but has been confined to our street so far.  This seemed like a great way to get him out and rolling, plus get some weekend exercise too.  Love the bike, smooth ride, and looking forward to being on it more.

Putting together a batch of ribs for the holiday.  Also planning on making a couple of the low fat sides from my Moosewood cookbook.  Planning on sesame spinach and an asparagus and mushroom risotto.  I'll let you know how they turn out and share the recipe if warranted.  (I can tell you for sure the veg lasagna was out of this world!)


----------



## b_reed23 (May 26, 2008)

by any chance did you post the veggie lasagna recipe in the recipe section?? (not that I will ever in a million years get Cody to eat anything vegetarian...  )


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2008)

Family definatly takes FRONT seat when it comes to w/o my Friend, Good Times with your son it sounds like, my hats off to ya!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey all...

Been taking it easy, resting the knee.  Finally starting to feel better.  Planning to hit the gym today, but nothing too heavy, and certainly not lower body work right now.

Have been spending more time on the bike with the boy.  We did a 3 mile ride on Sunday (which is quite a haul for a 5 year old!)  Good times.

Hope everyone is well.  Will check back in later....


----------



## katt (Jun 3, 2008)

3 miles for a 5 year old is HUGE!  Good job with that..   

which reminds me of when my kids were little.. well grade school.. they all wanted to go down and get donuts one morning (it was a Saturday)  well,, I said if they wanted to get them, we had to ride our bikes...lol... it was 5 miles away... 

But they all did it


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Pylon (Jun 3, 2008)

Got to the gym...

20 minute circuit
5 push ups
10 jump pull ups
15 prisoner squats (I know, I wasn't going to do any leg work, but this seemed like a nice compromise.  Get in some work, but keep the load to a minimum)

Made it through 7 circuits with 30 sec to spare.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2008)

Good Stuff Brother Pylon!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks, Archie.  Felt good to be back at it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 3, 2008)

definetly a great start back Py!!!  

Have you ever watched Rachael Ray?? I didn't even know she had a talk show now....but anyways...I happened to watch it yesterday while I walked on the treadmill, and she made this wonderful dish called Buffalo chicken chili mac.....and I am dying to try it!! here is the link if you wanna check it out...

Rachael Ray Show


----------



## Pylon (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks Billie!

Rachel Ray gives me hives, so I'm afraid to open the link.  But if you make it and like it, let me know and I'll check it out.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 4, 2008)

30 minutes on the bike today, easy intervals.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 4, 2008)

not making that one this weekend...but I am gonna try the chili cheese dogs in a beach blanket for a cheat meal Saturday


----------



## Pylon (Jun 5, 2008)

Gym time...

20 minute circuit
5 leg raisies
10 sit ups
15 hyper extensions

Just made it through 8 sets.  Gaak.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 5, 2008)

8 sets????


----------



## Pylon (Jun 6, 2008)

Yes...and believe me, I'm paying for it this morning....


----------



## katt (Jun 6, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> not making that one this weekend...but I am gonna try the chili cheese dogs in a beach blanket for a cheat meal Saturday



  that sounds really good


Hi Py..


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 18, 2008)

Py...where are you? I miss your motivational words in my journal!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey all....

Sorry for the absence.  Been busy working, travel (Mexico, Ireland and Belgium in the last two weeks).  Also still dealing with some knee soreness (not healing as fast as I used to, I guess).  No workouts, diet has been OK at best.

Setting up to get back on track, did some shopping, getting ready to fire up the grill.  Back to chicken, eggs and tuna for a while.


----------



## Double D (Jun 30, 2008)

I was wondering where you were at?


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 30, 2008)

hey Py!! It's good to have you back!! Any special reason for all the travel?


----------



## Pylon (Jul 3, 2008)

Just work.  It's kinda nice to travel to globe on someone else's dime.


----------

